# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Windows 2003 Server + Сервер терминалов + 1C Предприятие 8.2

## eXtreen

Здравствуйте помогите плиз.

Нужно сделать связку Windows 2003 Server R2 (32) + Сервер терминалов + 1C Предприятие 2.2 + SQL2008.

При всех вариантах выдает ключ защиты не обнаружен.
Может у кого есть рабочий эмулятор для этого всего?

----------


## alexsmir

> Может у кого есть рабочий эмулятор для этого всего?


 посмотрите в этих темах http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=680&page=16
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10063&page=4

----------


## this

есть вариант, в терминале косяк надо будет патчить backend.dll есть эмуль, на просторах инета, если надо поделюсь. Сам ставил на 2003 2008 и все ок

----------


## ivabanus

В 8.2 надо патчить backbas.dll а не backen.dll

----------

